

Orbital physics demo on the ISS with a Knitting Needle - cl8ton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHrBhgwq__Q

======
Benares
Good to see multi-billion dollar manned spaceflight programs making some real
scientific progress!

Less humans, moar robots in space. Kthx.

